# :: قاعات الترفيه :: > قاعات السيارات والمواصلات >  بعض اسعار السيارات فى مصر

## zizoYAzizo

دايو 

1-لانوس 1 

1-موديل 98& 99 يتراوح سعرهم بين 44&45 الف 
لو كامله وهيدروماتيك بتعمل حوالي 49 الف 

2-موديل 2003&2004 العادي بيعمل حوالي 50 الف 
لو هيدروماتيك بيعمل حوالي 56 

2-لانوس 2 
موديل 2003&2002 
تعمل 56او57 
موديل 2005 زيرو ب69 الف 

C-دايو نوبيرا 2002 بتعمل حوالي 65 الف 



ثانيا 


اوبل 


A-اوبل كورسا 
1- الشكل القديم حوالي 45 
2-الشكل الجديد بحوالي 68 الف لو فبريقه 

B-اوبل استرا 
1-موديل 2000&2001 ب55الف 
2-موديل2002&2003 ب60او61 الف 
3-موديل 2005 ال1600 سي سي زيرو ب 107 الف 

C-اوبل فيكترا 
1-موديل 95&97 ب65 الف 
2-موديل97&96 الشكل الجديد بحوالي78 الف 
3-موديل2002&2003 بحوالي 110 الف 
4- فيكترا 2005 زيرو ب 160 الف 



ثالثا 


لانسر 


1-موديل 99 &2000 بحوالي50او 51 الف 
2-موديل 2002& 2003 من77 الي 80 
3-موديل 2004 &2005 من 100 الي 105 الف 


رابعا 


تويوتا 


1-موديل 96&97 بحوالي 59 الف لو هيدرو ماتيك ب 63 
2-تويوتا عيون ب58 الف فبريقه 
3-2003&2004 بحوالي 125 الف 

منقول
الاسعار دى من فتره يعنى ممكن تكون اقل بس ده متوسط الاسعار وانا سالت على شويه منها ولقيت انها متوسطه نوعا ما او اقل حاجات بسيطه

----------


## ضابط شرطة

*بس معقولة اوبل استرا بــ 160؟؟؟؟ كتير عليها

انا لسه بايعها بــ 120


شكرا يا جميل ع الاسعاااااااااااااار*

----------


## zizoYAzizo

> *بس معقولة اوبل استرا بــ 160؟؟؟؟ كتير عليها*





> *انا لسه بايعها بــ 120*
> 
> 
> *شكرا يا جميل ع الاسعاااااااااااااار*




تسلم ياظابط انا قايل الاسعار يافوق ياتحت بس انت كده اضحك عليك :2:   ههههههههههههههههههههه ::stpd::

----------


## أبو منار

تويوتا كورولا 2006 من التوكيل 50 الف ريال
تويوتا كامري 2006 من التوكيل 71 الف ريال
تويوتا افالون 2006 من التوكيل 110 الف ريال

----------


## zizoYAzizo

> تويوتا كورولا 2006 من التوكيل 50 الف ريال
> تويوتا كامري 2006 من التوكيل 71 الف ريال
> تويوتا افالون 2006 من التوكيل 110 الف ريال


شكرا يابو منار على الاضافه لك منى فائق تقديرى واحترامى

----------


## harmadan

hi ZIZO ممكن تقوللى اسعار 2007 لو سمحت وخصوصا الدايو الهاف اوبشن والفل اوبشن؟ شكرا يا صاحبى

----------


## محمد القصيص

بسال عن سعر السياره سوزوكى فيتارا القديمه فى مصر  و مميزاتها؟؟وشكرا....

----------


## محمد القصيص

:hey:  :hey:  :hey:  :hey:  :hey:  :hey:  :hey:  :hey: 


> بسال عن سعر السياره سوزوكى فيتارا القديمه فى مصر  و مميزاتها؟؟وشكرااااااااااااااااااااا....

----------


## bedo_ic

شكرا على الاسعار يا زيزو
تحياتى
بيدوووووووووووووو

----------


## kmmmoo

شكرا لك على هذه المشاركة القيمة. جزاك الله خيرا.

----------


## همس المشاعر !!

*مشاركة رائعة ومفيدة اخى زيزو

تسلم لمشاركتك الجميلة

ربى يسعد ايامك ويحفظك من كل شر
*

----------


## عمادفاروق

ممكن اعرف سعرالدبابة شيفرولية بكام وشكرالوموديل 210

----------

